# New Girl



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

So last night i went over to my new girl friends place... And she hadnt kissed anyone yet in her life, so we did and it was like she was eating off my face.....is there anyway to make her better, or just give up? BTW im 18


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um yeah my number is 515- 0321 tell her to give me a call .. but im gonna need pics first before i commit to being her teacher


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

^^







^ hahahahh just break her in slowly u know when your kissing tell her how u wata be kissed do it like this babe you know in a way not to insult her ahahha its kinda tuff but im sure u can find a way GOOD LUCK bro


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> um yeah my number is 515- 0321 tell her to give me a call .. but im gonna need pics first before i commit to being her teacher


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

she thinks she is horrible at kissing, but i dont wana tell her cuz then she wont wana kiss me ever again lol...


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Try kissing her "other" lips!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's the problem...


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

bullsnake thats tough i like it









well just take whut you get and rinse your head off after









naw serroiusly i would maybe try and coach her next time you make out


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> Try kissing her "other" lips!!!















































pink taco galore


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

rocker said:


> Try kissing her "other" lips!!!















































pink taco galore
[/quote]
YOU BETCHA!!!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Tough situation man...but after you are with her for a while it will be alot easier just to come out and say somethnig like that. Sure it will sound like your making fun of her, but she will probably be comfortable enough with you to not care.

As for doing something about it now...I dunno..you can say something but you have the risk of her taking it the wrong way.

Happy Kissing


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like my pink tacos with a little sour cream!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> Try kissing her "other" lips!!!















































pink taco galore
[/quote]

tink taco with


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

next time you kiss her, tell her to just relax, and do what comes naturally. start kissing her slowly and work your way in from there. it might be tough, but you need to tell her what she's doing wrong soon... waiting for later will make her feel retarded for doing it wrong for so long ...

not to mention be upset at you for not telling her sooner ...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Xemisions said:


> she thinks she is horrible at kissing, but i dont wana tell her cuz then she wont wana kiss me ever again lol...


well dont tell her. no like that. just work at it. shell catch on and start gettin it right. just have a little patience. and how old is she anyways? seems odd that an 18ish year old girl is still confussed about kissing.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> So last night i went over to my new girl friends place... And she hadnt kissed anyone yet in her life, so we did and it was like she was eating off my face.....is there anyway to make her better, or just give up? BTW im 18


What is the problem?

She maybe aggressive like that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

User said:


> So last night i went over to my new girl friends place... And she hadnt kissed anyone yet in her life, so we did and it was like she was eating off my face.....is there anyway to make her better, or just give up? BTW im 18


What is the problem?

She maybe aggressive like that.
[/quote]

you bring up a good point. but if shes a biter. myaaaah! i dunno about that


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

User said:


> So last night i went over to my new girl friends place... And she hadnt kissed anyone yet in her life, so we did and it was like she was eating off my face.....is there anyway to make her better, or just give up? BTW im 18


What is the problem?

She maybe aggressive like that.
[/quote]

She is 16....Im 18...so that may be why she is confused...But if you remeber.....long time ago....i made thread about not knowing if a girl liked me or not....and got tons of sh*t from everyone about it.Also she goes to a christian school and is sheltered.

So should i tell her or just let her try to learn


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

just deal with it dude its not a big deal. by the way she kisses i bet she gives good bjs lol


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

shes not that type of girl...


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Xemisions said:


> shes not that type of girl...


Yes she is--they all are--some are harder to get the wild side out of tho.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry man, piranha-fury can not help without pictures of so called new girl.

If she's a bad kisser, just punch her in the baby maker.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

put your knob in her face an let her lick it off


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

try letting her kiss somehitng else


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

.......I'm guessing yes :laugh:


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

-d0rk- said:


> Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


your rite we are bad bad people but im 17 so that makes it a little better, you people should be a shamed of your self


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> .......I'm guessing yes :laugh:


Yeah I seem to forget sometimes I'm cruisin' around a site full of kids. 
God it sucks getting old


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

-d0rk- said:


> Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


He didn't say she was 16, until AFTER I suggested kissing her "other" lips----scroll up to verify that!!


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


He didn't say she was 16, until AFTER I suggested kissing her "other" lips----scroll up to verify that!!








[/quote]

I dunno who said what when... all I know is I feel like an old bastard in threads like this


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

16 is legal in michigan!!

14 in new mexico!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

im 38 am i bovvered ? NO


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> 16 is legal in michigan!!
> 
> 14 in new mexico!!


Legal?.... who says the lawmakers arent sick in the f*cking head in those states... ESPECIALLY new mexico...thats just frickin' sick!!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> So last night i went over to my new girl friends place... And she hadnt kissed anyone yet in her life, so we did and it was like she was eating off my face.....is there anyway to make her better, or just give up? BTW im 18


What is the problem?

She maybe aggressive like that.
[/quote]

She is 16....Im 18...so that may be why she is confused...But if you remeber.....long time ago....i made thread about not knowing if a girl liked me or not....and got tons of sh*t from everyone about it.Also she goes to a christian school and is sheltered.

So should i tell her or just let her try to learn
[/quote]

It depends on her personality. You know her, I don't. I won't know how she would take being told that shes not kissing the "correct" way (if there is a correct way to kiss). Its your choice.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

KQ gave you the best advice. follow it and you should be ok. if she's 16 and this is the first time she has ever kissed than you need to break her in real slow but be honest. you are going to need some tact with this one.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry man, piranha-fury can not help without pictures of so called new girl.
> 
> If she's a bad kisser, *just punch her in the baby maker*.


Classy as always back. That made me spit my coffee out my nose. Seriously dude do what KQ said and tell her to relax, then lead by example. If she's never kissed anyone before then she doesn't know, you have to show her. Telling her is gonna have bad repercussions, just open her eyes to the wide world of kissing, show her some of your tricks (not all of them,save a couple for a special occasion) and how you like to kiss, then she'll then decide how she likes it. If there's no change (it does take time), then just punch her in the baby maker.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

-d0rk- said:


> Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


He didn't say she was 16, until AFTER I suggested kissing her "other" lips----scroll up to verify that!!








[/quote]

I dunno who said what when... all I know is I feel like an old bastard in threads like this

















[/quote]
I'm older than you!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Genin said:


> KQ gave you the best advice.


Agree.. Just go with that.. Just practice...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

yea, follow my advice, because unlike the rest of the advice given here ... this one is coming from a female ...

and the rest of you ... i'm not karen, sorry.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> yea, follow my advice, because unlike the rest of the advice given here ... this one is coming from a female ...
> 
> and the rest of you ... i'm not karen, sorry.


Just one question









Did you have to teach fido?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

-d0rk- said:


> Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


your just being careful dork...the padded room affect.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

sassyV said:


> Am I the only one here that feels wierd, discussing kissing 16 year olds "other lips" , and puttin' knobs in her face n' such?


your just being careful dork...the padded room affect.
[/quote]

Right .... right......


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Atta boy Dork! Way to cover your bases!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

ok. you have to realize that kissing is the most sentual part of a home run. Make sure that she does not sense a home run. she sounds like she wants control even if she does not realize it yet. Ask yourself between you and her do you want this. Usually if the woman is aggressive in sextual nature then she is passive in life (job) The same is for the man. Once you gain a mutual respect for each other the sex and compassion will be great. So, take the time to get to know her and verbally tell her that she is being rough then show her how you are comfortable. You owe that to yourself.
nice thread btw...most kids are not that deep.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I think your thinking way too much into it man. Just relax and have fun with it. If shes not the best kisser then she just needs practice, and your just the person to give it to her. It'll all fall into place with time.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> yea, follow my advice, because unlike the rest of the advice given here ... this one is coming from a female ...
> 
> and the rest of you ... i'm not karen, sorry.


Just one question









Did you have to teach fido?








[/quote]
no. but as with everything, it got better over time.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Sorry man, piranha-fury can not help without pictures of so called new girl.
> 
> If she's a bad kisser, *just punch her in the baby maker*.


Classy as always back. That made me spit my coffee out my nose. Seriously dude do what KQ said and tell her to relax, then lead by example. If she's never kissed anyone before then she doesn't know, you have to show her. Telling her is gonna have bad repercussions, just open her eyes to the wide world of kissing, show her some of your tricks (not all of them,save a couple for a special occasion) and how you like to kiss, then she'll then decide how she likes it. If there's no change (it does take time), *then just punch her in the baby maker*.








[/quote]

Very good advice.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry man, piranha-fury can not help without pictures of so called new girl.
> 
> If she's a bad kisser, *just punch her in the baby maker*.


Classy as always back. That made me spit my coffee out my nose. Seriously dude do what KQ said and tell her to relax, then lead by example. If she's never kissed anyone before then she doesn't know, you have to show her. Telling her is gonna have bad repercussions, just open her eyes to the wide world of kissing, show her some of your tricks (not all of them,save a couple for a special occasion) and how you like to kiss, then she'll then decide how she likes it. If there's no change (it does take time), *then just punch her in the baby maker*.








[/quote]

Very good advice.








[/quote]

Thx for all the advise...I showed her some stuff in the back seat of my truck last night.....Turns out she may be that kind of a girl, because she told me that she kinda wants somethin to go up in her


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> Sorry man, piranha-fury can not help without pictures of so called new girl.
> 
> If she's a bad kisser, *just punch her in the baby maker*.


Classy as always back. That made me spit my coffee out my nose. Seriously dude do what KQ said and tell her to relax, then lead by example. If she's never kissed anyone before then she doesn't know, you have to show her. Telling her is gonna have bad repercussions, just open her eyes to the wide world of kissing, show her some of your tricks (not all of them,save a couple for a special occasion) and how you like to kiss, then she'll then decide how she likes it. If there's no change (it does take time), *then just punch her in the baby maker*.








[/quote]

Very good advice.:nod:
[/quote]

Thx for all the advise...I showed her some stuff in the back seat of my truck last night.....Turns out she may be that kind of a girl, because she told me that she kinda wants somethin to go up in her
[/quote]

Sounds like your set dude. Just remeber not to rush it eh, she sounds like a good girl and may even be a virgin so you definitley should take your time with her.








Good Luck


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

She is actually. Should be fun.. We are gonna go bowling later on today...im in school right now


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

tell her to practice...then give her Slckr69's #









jk...

i dunno man. just tell her practice makes perfect...and get lots of practice.lol


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> tell her to practice...then give her Slckr69's #
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn straight ill send her back + 1 in kissing and - 1 in virginity


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey I was thinking..ya know this is your business, bhy do you just go it and lwt us know how it turns out....screw all our opinions and enjoy your infactualtion!



sassyV said:


> Hey I was thinking..ya know this is your business, why do you just go it and let us know how it turns out....screw all our opinions and enjoy your infactualtion!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Xemisions said:


> Sorry man, piranha-fury can not help without pictures of so called new girl.
> 
> If she's a bad kisser, *just punch her in the baby maker*.


Classy as always back. That made me spit my coffee out my nose. Seriously dude do what KQ said and tell her to relax, then lead by example. If she's never kissed anyone before then she doesn't know, you have to show her. Telling her is gonna have bad repercussions, just open her eyes to the wide world of kissing, show her some of your tricks (not all of them,save a couple for a special occasion) and how you like to kiss, then she'll then decide how she likes it. If there's no change (it does take time), *then just punch her in the baby maker*.








[/quote]

Very good advice.:nod:
[/quote]

Thx for all the advise...I showed her some stuff in the back seat of my truck last night.....Turns out she may be that kind of a girl, because she told me that she kinda wants somethin to go up in her
[/quote]








Thats great she actually said that. Sounds like your all set in gold, its time to


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i told you... you wanna let her know how to do it the way you like in the beginning. otherwise you're deemed as a bad boyfriend for letting her embarrass herself for so long. happy it all worked out for you. just be sure not to rush her into anything. now that you're a little more comfortable, let her be the one making the first move. tell her that too though. she'll adore that you're not pushing her, and might even give you a little something extra.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

not everyone is sex driven like you KQ geez


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well that seems to have worked out well for you. good luck.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Perhaps YOU are the one whos a bad kisser and teaching her YOUR bad habits of kissing.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

wow takes me back to high school


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Powder said:


> wow takes me back to high school


High school? Hell, it takes me back to junior high school!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn takes me back to preschool!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Takes me back the womb when i was making out with my hot twin sister...

.... hmm I actually don't have a twin sister, no idea who she was then, but dayum, she was some fine ass.

all these years i thought i'd commited incest


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, I think I see a zit coming on....Oh, wait, I'm an adult...sorry, got lost in this thread of puberty...hahah.

I can't read it all, so sorry if it's here already, but how old is this chick, 12? 'Cause by 13 all the girls I knew had been thru this already, even the late bloomers...

Just think: if she kisses that badly, how badly is she going to be at banging? One is a window to the next.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

ive met girls like that, tell her you want her to kiss really slowly first, i hate it when girls go physco and your hole face gets soaked


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> ive met girls like that, tell her you want her to kiss really slowly first, i hate it when girls go physco and your hole face gets soaked


Well stop making out with fat chicks and they'll stop trying to eat your face.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> ive met girls like that, tell her you want her to kiss really slowly first, i hate it when girls go physco and your hole face gets soaked


Well stop making out with fat chicks and they'll stop trying to eat your face.








[/quote]








ill try


----------

